# All-Time Lakers Playoffs (1st round complete)



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Out of complete boredom due to the offseason starting early, I decided to play around with 'whatifsports.com' and run a playoffs setup with 8 different Lakers teams over the course of history. The site does not have Laker teams before 1960, so no George Mikan. Here are the lineups and matchups for each team.

*<font color="purple">(1) 1979/80 Lakers (60-22) </font>
vs.
(8) 1986/87 Lakers (65-17)*Win Series 3-2*</font>


<font color="purple">(4) 1984/85 Lakers (62-20) *Win series 3-0* </font>
vs.
(5) 1971/72 Lakers (69-13) </font>


<font color="purple">(3) 1967/68 Lakers (52-30)</font>
vs.
(6) 1999/00 Lakers (67-15) *Winseries 3-1* </font>


<font color="purple">(2) 2000/01 Lakers (58-24) *Win series 3-0*</font>
vs.
(7) 1961/62 Lakers (54-26) *


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: All-Time Lakers Playoffs (Simulation)*

<u>1986/87 Lakers</u>
C - Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
PF - A.C. Green
SF - James Worthy
SG - Byron Scott
PG - Magic Johnson


<u>1979/80 Lakers</u>
C - Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
PF - Jim Chones
SF - Jamaal Wilkes
SG - Magic Johnson
PG - Norm Nixon


<u>1984/85 Lakers</u>
C - Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
PF - Kurt Rambis
SF - James Worthy
SG - Byron Scott
PG - Magic Johnson


<u>1967/68 Lakers</u>
C - Darrell Imhoff
PF - Elgin Baylor
SF - Tom Hawkins
SG - Archie Clark
PG - Jerry West


<u>1999/00 Lakers</u>
C - Shaquille O'Neal
PF - A.C. Green
SF - Glen Rice
SG - Kobe Bryant
PG - Ron Harper


<u>2000/01 Lakers</u>
C - Shaquille O'Neal
PF - Robert Horry
SF - Rick Fox
SG - Kobe Bryant
PG - Derek Fisher


<u>1961/62 Lakers</u>
C - Jim Krebs
PF - Rudy Larusso
SF - Tom Hawkins
SG - Frank Selvy
PG - Jerry West


<u>1971/72 Lakers</u>
C - Wilt Chamberlain
PF - Happy Hairston
SF - Elgin Baylor
SG - Gail Goodrich
PG - Jerry West


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: All-Time Lakers Playoffs (Simulation)*

Before I start the simming, I'll give anyone a chance to make comments, predictions, or correct me on the starting lineups.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: All-Time Lakers Playoffs (Simulation)*

I like the idea. My prediction: 86-87 Lakers or 00-01 Lakers win it all.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: All-Time Lakers Playoffs (Simulation)*

Im going with the 00-01 Lakers. They were just so damn dominant and Shaq was a beast.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: All-Time Lakers Playoffs (Simulation)*



CubanLaker said:


> Im going with the 00-01 Lakers. They were just so damn dominant and Shaq was a beast.


True. The 99/00 team had a better regular season record, but the 00/01 team ran right through the playoffs like few other teams have.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: All-Time Lakers Playoffs (Simulation)*

I'm going with the 1999/00 Lakers


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: All-Time Lakers Playoffs (Simulation)*

I would love to see Magic and Kareem's 86-87 Showtime vs 00-01 Shaq and Kobe... man that would just be amazing to watch!


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: All-Time Lakers Playoffs (Simulation)*

Showtime, baby. 

though, I do think 01' Shaq and Kobe will give them some problems. Gawd, I remember how that San Antonio series was supposed to be "good", and we won the four games by an average of like 33 points or something like that. I can't remember the exact number. those were the days...


----------



## P-Rez25 (Nov 24, 2006)

*Re: All-Time Lakers Playoffs (Simulation)*

2001 Lakers would be my pick, Shaq was unstoppable and the only reasons why they lost to Philly in Game 1 of the Finals was because they had to wait a week to play. although my 2nd choice would be the '86-'87 Lakers, Magic at the peak of his powers.....


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: All-Time Lakers Playoffs (Simulation)*

Yeah, I think I like the 01 Lakers. Shaq was just too dominant and Kobe was playing with a recklessness that only comes with youth. If Glen Rice wasn't such a **** I think that 00 team could have been better.

I was disapointed to see 01 match up with 87 in the first round. I was hoping for an all-Lakers final between these two. Looking at just talent, I was thinking 87 would take it. With Magic at the helm and Kareem down low, it would be hard to stop, and then just throw in some Hall of Fame role players. But in truth, I dont think anyone could have stopped Shaq in the 01 playoffs. He was the most dominant player I have ever seen play.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: All-Time Lakers Playoffs (Simulation)*



elcap15 said:


> I was disapointed to see 01 match up with 87 in the first round. I was hoping for an all-Lakers final between these two.



Done. Let's see how it turns out.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: All-Time Lakers Playoffs (Simulation)*

I'll use best of five format in the first round and best of seven each round after. For now I'll just give the score and player of the game. When the Finals come around, I'll give a summary of the game. The series records will be updated on the first post of the thread.

<u>Game 1</u>

(8) 1986/87 Lakers @ (1) 1979/80 Lakers

*Final Score: 86/87 Lakers win 129 to 118.*

Player of the Game: Magic Johnson (27pts/10assists/6rbs)


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: All-Time Lakers Playoffs (Simulation)*

<u>Game 1</u>

(5) 1971/72 Lakers @ (4) 1984/85 Lakers

*Final Score: 84/85 Lakers win 134 to 121.*

Player of the Game: Magic Johnson (19pts/14assists/12rbs)


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: All-Time Lakers Playoffs (Simulation)*

<u>Game 1</u>

(6) 1967/68 Lakers @ (3) 1999/00 Lakers

*Final Score: 99/00 Lakers win 130 to 123.*

Player of the Game: Shaquille O'Neal (46pts/4assists/25rbs)


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: All-Time Lakers Playoffs (Simulation)*

<u>Game 1</u>

(7) 1961/62 Lakers @ (2) 2000/01 Lakers

*Final Score: 2000/01 Lakers win 128 to 116.*

Player of the Game: Kobe Bryant (46pts/6assists/4rbs)


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: All-Time Lakers Playoffs (Simulation)*

Im diggin this thread. The best part about it is no matter what, the Lakers win.

Kobe has 46 in game 1, nice.

I would give just about anything to see 72 vs 85 play. That is the best matchup in the first round. I seriously mean anything . . .


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: All-Time Lakers Playoffs (Simulation)*



elcap15 said:


> Im diggin this thread. The best part about it is no matter what, the Lakers win.


:clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: All-Time Lakers Playoffs (Simulation)*

Game 2

86/87 Lakers @ 79/80 Lakers

Final Score: 79/80 Lakers Win 136-121

Player of the Game: Jamaal Wilkes (32pts/5ast/8rbs)


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: All-Time Lakers Playoffs (Simulation)*

Game 2

71/72 Lakers @ 84/85 Lakers

Final Score: 84/85 Lakers Win 127-106

Player of the Game: Magic Johnson (27pts/14ast/12rbs)


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: All-Time Lakers Playoffs (Simulation)*

Game 2

99/00 Lakers @ 67/68 Lakers

Final Score: 99/00 Lakers Win 116-113

Player of the Game: Shaquille O'Neal (40pts/7ast/16rbs)


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: All-Time Lakers Playoffs (Simulation)*

Game 2

61/62 Lakers @ 00/01 Lakers

Final Score: 00/01 Lakers Win 120-109

Player of the Game: Shaquille O'Neal (39pts/2ast/19rbs


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: All-Time Lakers Playoffs (Simulation)*

Game 3

79/80 Lakers @ 86/87 Lakers

Final Score: 79/80 Lakers Win 112-108

Player of the Game: Kareem Abdul-Jabbar (28pts/4ast/11rbs)

<b>79/80 Lakers lead series 2-1!</b>


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: All-Time Lakers Playoffs (Simulation)*

Game 3

84/85 Lakers @ 71/72 Lakers

Final Score: 84/85 Lakers Win 128-119

Player of the Game: Magic Johnson (24pts/14ast/11rbs)

<b>84/85 Lakers Sweep Series</b>


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: All-Time Lakers Playoffs (Simulation)*

Game 3

67/68 Lakers @ 99/00 Lakers

Final Score: 67/68 Lakers Win 126-117

Player of the Game: Elgin Baylor (34pts/6ast/11rbs)

<b>99/00 Lakers lead series 2-1</b>


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: All-Time Lakers Playoffs (Simulation)*

Game 3

00/01 Lakers @ 61/62 Lakers

Final Score: 00/01 Lakers Win 115-102

Player of the Game: Shaquille O'Neal (45pts/5ast/23rbs)

<b>00/01 Lakers Sweep Series</b>


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: All-Time Lakers Playoffs (Simulation)*

00-01 with the sweep! Come on 86-87!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: All-Time Lakers Playoffs (Simulation)*

Game 4

79/80 Lakers @ 86/87 Lakers

Final Score: 86/87 Lakers Win 124-118

Player of the Game: Magic Johnson (30pts/10ast/7rbs)

*Series Tied 2-2*


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: All-Time Lakers Playoffs (Simulation)*

Game 4

67/68 Lakers @ 99/00 Lakers

Final Score: 99/00 Lakers Win 109-103

Player of the Game: Kobe Bryant (32pts/7ast/10rbs)

*99/00 Lakers Win Series 3-1]*


----------



## KillWill (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: All-Time Lakers Playoffs (Simulation)*



Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Game 4
> 
> 79/80 Lakers @ 86/87 Lakers
> 
> ...



god i'd love to see magic v. magic


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: All-Time Lakers Playoffs (Simulation)*

Game 5

86/87 Lakers @ 79/80 Lakers

Final Score: 86/87 Lakers Win 122-98

Player of the Game: Magic Johnson (25pts/10ast/5rbs)

*86/87 Lakers Win Series*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: All-Time Lakers Playoffs (Simulation)*

Nice. 

LET'S GO LAKERS! LET'S GO!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bumping this...any new updates BH?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

dude the lakers rape...


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Sorry, I went out of town for the weekend to watch college baseball playoffs. I'll get back on August 22, 2007.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

You lied!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

No I didn't! Look at the post above yours.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> No I didn't! Look at the post above yours.


:lol: :lol:


----------

